# auto dimming rear view mirror



## jojo (Apr 5, 2004)

I bought a new 2003 BMW 325i about a month ago and had the windows tinted to a medium tint two weeks ago. Looks great during the day but the auto dimming rearview mirror seems to really darken the back window at night making it a bit difficult to make out cars in the rear view mirror at night. 

Would anyone happen to know if the auto dimming rear view mirror can be adjusted to a lower level or just turned off? 

Thank you,


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

jojo said:


> I bought a new 2003 BMW 325i about a month ago and had the windows tinted to a medium tint two weeks ago. Looks great during the day but the auto dimming rearview mirror seems to really darken the back window at night making it a bit difficult to make out cars in the rear view mirror at night.
> 
> Would anyone happen to know if the auto dimming rear view mirror can be adjusted to a lower level or just turned off?


This is a common complaint with tinting. The mirror uses a difference signal from light hitting the forward-facing sensor vs. light hitting the rearward-facing sensor. I would think that simply covering the forward-facing sensor with a piece of the same window tint film would equalize things, but I've never tried it to see.


----------



## jojo (Apr 5, 2004)

Terry Kennedy said:


> This is a common complaint with tinting. The mirror uses a difference signal from light hitting the forward-facing sensor vs. light hitting the rearward-facing sensor. I would think that simply covering the forward-facing sensor with a piece of the same window tint film would equalize things, but I've never tried it to see.


Thanx for your reply. I've tracked down previous posts that recommend either covering the auto dimming sensor on the mirror or just pulling the related fuse.
Ta


----------



## polaris (May 5, 2005)

i have an e46 m3 with auto dimming rear mirror. the mirror has what appears to be a black fluid rising up from the bottom and makes it almost impossible to see out in daylight. is there a fix for this?


----------

